# Old Tecumseh 5hp parts for Margay fun kart



## Scat Cat (Jul 17, 2004)

*Need parts for old Tecumseh 5hp for Margay fun kart*

Hello I am restoring an old Margay fun kart circa 1974 with a Tecumseh 5hp HS50 engine. Does anyone know where to find an online exploded parts pdf diagram or is that a visit the dealer thing. I am looking for an unusual and hard to find snake pipe muffler as well as carb parts. I would also like to repaint it in its original style white paint, does anyone have a suggestion on what kind/brand of paint would look original and not burn or dissolve from gas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

First off Scat Cat I need to know the complete model number including the specification number and serial number. They are located on the blower housing or on a tag attached to the engine.


----------



## Scat Cat (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks deken, the numbers are: HS50-67001A 41900. I am guessing this dates to 1974.


----------



## bullrun (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi, scat cat the part you need is 33699 muffler and 730165 muffler adapter kit. In my explored the part number 391026 is a muffler too.


----------

